# FINALLY, I FINISHED my scarecrow...



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

He's charming....

in two years will he have a girlfriend/wife?

Angie


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Very cute! What REALLY impresses me is the garden! Not a weed to be seen! Jan in Co


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:bowtie: He is really cute, and your garden is outstanding, I Love the little markers in it and it is soooo clean.
bopeep


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

So cute! I love the birds. I am drawing up a design for a scarecrow too. That's next on my project list. I love your garden. My DH doesn't go on HT, so I sent your pictures in email to show him how cute your garden is. He was as impressed as much as I was!

At this time, my garden craft project is 2 gnome statues. I've been detailing them with new shades of paint and just touched them up for the last time. As soon as the paint dries, I'll be ready to spray it with clear varnish. Tomorrow they will go in the tomato garden and hopefully the red hats will stimulate some growth.


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Very cute!!


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow that is a killer garden! Well cared for. I love scarecrows, you did a very nice job on him too.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Sooo cute! & I envy your garden!

Patty


----------

